# West Side of Chicago



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Sub needed for west side (in the city not suburbs) of Chicago the pay is $60-65 per hour it includes 2 save a lot grocery stores and 5 mcdonalds the grocery stores are a 0 tolerance pre salt, salt after every push and salt on anything less than inch mcdonalds only require salt at entrances very little shoveling will need to be done. If you need to verify if I am liegit and if will pay please contact the following people that I have either done business with or they have worked for me got-h2o, niko3772, disscoiative or timberseal my checks always clear and I will keep you busy please call 708-703-2783


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry just saw it said west side of city not burbs.....disregard PM.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

yes Dave at Jills snow plowing is a legitimate company.. 

ussmileyflag


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

bump.... we can handle the salt if you don't have a spreader just need a permanent sub to handle this route please call 708-703-2783 if interested or with any questions


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

Let me know if you need some help. I might have a truck or two available.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

whats your number


----------



## hi_octane (Dec 7, 2006)

where are they at on the west side???
i have a 2500 2003 dodge ram with a 8 ft western ultra mount 
i am open 24/7 with a nextel 
773-559-3736 steve


----------

